# CAAD8 Feminine lever issue



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I recently got my girlfriend a CAAD8. Its her first "real" bike since being a kid. I figure this will be a good learners bike.

Her dilemma is the brake levers. She has really small hands. When she is on the hoods...she cannot get her fingers around the Tiagra levers to even slow down the bike. She will also accidentally brake when trying to shift. I looked around and can only find shims for the 105/Ultegra.

This is really turning her off to riding since she cannot stop the bike. 

The only other solution (besides to swapping to a SRAM grouppo) is to add a bar top brake lever.

Any suggestions?

Thx
-Lee


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Lee,

If the grouppo is shimano then you can get a set of inserts shim from Specialize here is the link.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc...nentsRoadBrakeLevers&eid=5135&menuItemId=9305


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Agreed with Zamboni. My girlfriend has these on her shifters and it has helped her tremendously. I tried riding with them and I must admit, I quite like them. I was able to find them at the Specialized Concept store in Morgan HIll off East Dunne Avenue.

CHL


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Guys...



AvantDale said:


> she cannot get her fingers around the *Tiagra* levers to even slow down the bike... I looked around and *can only find shims for the 105/Ultegra.*


The Specialized ones are only for 105/Ultegra and DA.

Luckily Shimano itself makes shims for Tiagra (assuming the Tiagra on your bike is the current model, 4500). Part numbers are:

Y-6LP 87000 R.H. Adjustment Block (8 deg)
Y-6LP 87010 L.H. Adjustment Block (8 deg)
Y-6LP 86000 R.H. Adjustment Block (4 deg)
Y-6LP 86010 L.H. Adjustment Block (4 deg)

Asad


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

You have to love the collective knowledge on this board!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Ordered up the shims today.

Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## cedberg (Jan 18, 2010)

*Ooooh, that hurts.*

I am everything you guys describe and more! I just bought a Carbon Synapse Feminine 5, the smallest one made at a whopping 44cm. after not riding anything but a stationary bike for years. 
I am very petite and the stretch for my hands to reach the brake levers/shifters was too far so the bike shop placed a shim for me to lessen the stretch. 
Now that I have used the bike a bit (and really love it alot), I find that I avoid long stretches of downhill because I get terrible cramps in my thumb pads when I have to stretch my hands and apply the brakes. I use gel-padded gloves and work out the cramps on the straightaways. 
Another local bike shop thinks I might need to do major reconstruction on the bike like replace the shifters/derailleurs to something more adjustable. They'd be happy to do it. 
(Ka-ching $$$)
:mad2:


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't see why Cannondale chose these huge levers for bikes made for women...especially the smaller sizes. They work fine for people with medium to large hands.

There is a "women specific" for everything...why not some levers designed for small hands.

Your bike shop might suggest going with the SRAM levers...they fit smaller hands much better than the Shimano ones. Their levers are much easier to grab and shift from the hoods. They also have reach adjust without having to use shims.

Since you already have a 10 speed setup...all you need are the SRAM shifters and rear derailleur.


----------



## cedberg (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the response, AD. I spent a good amount of $$ on the bike and hope I don't already have to rebuild it to make it fit. 
My bro-in-law is suggesting auxiliary brake levers which will mean adding a swing grip to mount my "peripherals."
It's tough being tiny.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

This is what we did on my girlfriend's bike. Cannondale does make a top mount lever...but its not sold separately...so we just got the Spesh ones. You can see the added shim on the brake lever. The top lever gives her a bit more confidence...but still doesn't solve the problem of her not being able to brake while on the hoods.


----------



## cedberg (Jan 18, 2010)

I had some aux brake levers added to the bike when I first bought it but they took up all the space I wanted for the light and the computer. I also had the problem that they were so close to each other (because of the small amt. of cylindrical tubing on the handlebars) that they actually interfered with each other when depressed. So they were taken off. I suppose I could have them reinstalled and just offset enough (as opposed to being totally parallel) to eliminate the proximity conflict and attach a t-shaped bar like the Minoura Swing Grip for my "toys," but, like you said, it won't solve the issue I have with the size of the space between the shifters and the hoods.
I've been reading a lot of posts about people who take their bikes back and demand that the shop make the bike fit but this seems like something I may have to solve with my wallet unless they feel bad for selling me a bike that has parts for bigger folks. The rest of the bike seems to work for me.
BTW, nice bikes you have there.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Lee:

What about adjusting the travel of the shifters. I know the pads have to be close to the rims, but a wee bit more travel may allow her to close her hand more. I do recommend test riding on the flats before going uphill.

Chl


----------



## cedberg (Jan 18, 2010)

I am on my way to the LBS today to see what my options are. Hope they have something that will work!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You can mount the computer on the stem not sure if you have any room on the bar for headlight.


----------

